# Publishers



## mscp (Aug 23, 2021)

Apart from OMNI (superb company), which ones do you all like to buy from?


----------



## Gil (Aug 24, 2021)

Hello,
I bought Aliens and The Iron Giant from Chris Siddall and the scores are fantastic!

For info here's a list where you can buy film scores:
https://orchestrationonline.com/film-score-access/

Regards,
Gil.


----------

